# xen-sources 2.6.32-r1 domU issues

## Scorpion265

Hello all,

Seem to be having some issues with the latest version of xen sources. When I start compiling on multiple domUs, they will all lock up and stop responding. There is no way to recover from this. xm list still shows them as up and working. I am on xen 4.0 as well.

Correction, it looks like it kills network access to the domUs. I was able to xm console to the paravirtualized linux machines.

----------

## egberts

What are the configuration for the following files?

/boot/grub/grub.conf

/etc/xen/xend-config.xml

/etc/xen/domU.xm 

/var/log/xen/xend-debug.log (or any)

----------

## idella4

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Correction, it looks like it kills network access to the domUs
> 
> 

 

What do you mean by this?  It looks like your domUs are short on memory allocation or space in their vbd.

Can you elaborate on the fault?

----------

